# solar powered charger?



## fooswinger (May 24, 2008)

I got a boat tonight and I was debating weather I should get a coleman 300 solar powered charger or I should get a tradional boat charger?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You want an onboard charger, the solar charger would be about worthless unless you leave the boat in full sunlight for a week or two between trips and don't use much juice while your out.


----------

